# Muscle Growth and Post-Workout Nutrition



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In recent years, there has been huge interest in the topic of around workout nutrition for promoting optimal gains in strength and muscle size (prior to that, most interest had to to with recovery from exhaustive endurance exercise). And, as is so often the case, as research has developed, many ideas, some good and some [...]

*Read More...*


----------

